# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى العام >  تحية للعمال في عيدهم

## ابراهيم الجلاد

بُنيت الحضارة الإنسانية على يد العمال الذين بذلوا جهودهم الجسدية والفكرية لإعلاء مداميك تلك الحضارة. ولكن رغم أهمية الدور الذي يلعبونه تعرّض العمال لشتّى صنوف القهر والتعذيب والعمل في الظروف القاسية وغير الملائمة، وليس أدلّ على ذلك من نظرة سريعة إلى التاريخ الذي يخبرنا عمّا تعرّض له العمال في أغلب الحضارات القديمة، فكانوا يستعبدون ويستغلون في أعمال قاسية شاقّة دون تأمين مستلزمات راحتهم الحياتية، فكانوا يُجبرون على العمل في المناجم وتعبيد الطرق وبناء القصور والأسوار.. وغيرها.


وقد تنبّه عددٌ من المتابعين في عصر النهضة الصناعية في أوروبا، لما يتعرض له العمال، فرفعوا لواء الدفاع عنهم، وطالبوا بتحسين ظروف العمل، وتأمين متطلبات عيش كريم لهؤلاء العمال، وتمخّض عن تلك التحرّكات والمطالب ظهور عدد من الجمعيات والهيئات والنقابات العمالية.


ففي عام 1869م تأسست في أمريكا منظمة فرسان العمل كتنظيم نقابي يسعى إلى تحسين الأمور وتخفيض ساعات العمل، ومع تطوّر الحركة النقابية نجحت مجموعة من القيادات النقابية في تكوين هيئة للعمال عام 1886م، وتبنّت هذه الهيئة الدعوة لاعتبار الأول من أيار/مايو من ذلك العام يوماً للإضراب العام من أجل تخفيض ساعات العمل إلى ثمانٍ في جميع المهن والصناعات، وقد حصلت مصادمات بين العمال والشرطة أدّت إلى سقوط عدد من القتلى، وألقي القبض على عدد من قيادات ذلك التحرّك وحوكموا، وأعدم أربعة منهم.


ومنذ ذلك اليوم اتّسع الاهتمام باليوم الأول من أيار/مايو الذي صار ذكرى تستعاد كل عام، وما لبثت أن اعتبرت يوماً عالمياً للعمال، يُحتفل به في كل أنحاء العالم بهدف لفت الأنظار إلى دور العمال ومعاناتهم، والعمل على تأمين متطلبات عيش كريم لهم.
وختاماً يجب ألا يغيب عن بالنا أن الإسلام، ممثلاً برسوله الكريم(ص) وأئمته الأطهار(ع)، نبّه منذ مئات السنين إلى حقوق العمال وضرورة إكرامهم والاهتمام بشؤونهم.

----------


## ابراهيم الجلاد

نرفع قبعاتنا اجلال لعمال اردننا الحبيب

----------


## ابراهيم الجلاد

مع وافر محبتنا لقائد مسيرتنا جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني حفظه الله ورعاه

----------

